# worms



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i was just wondering many people have worms in there tank due to over fedding
i was wondering were do these worms come from
are they in the food or a single cell orginazim that become worms


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

they come from the rotting uneaten food due to overfeeding.

they are not inside the food itself


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

JesseD said:


> they come from the rotting uneaten food due to overfeeding.
> 
> they are not inside the food itself


 so is it an orginizme that just create itself into a worm ???????????????


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yeah, i beleive so


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

JesseD said:


> yeah, i beleive so


 thats some funky sh*t


----------

